# Computers and landmarks: expt help!



## Hex (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've got an experiment to advertise for the project I'm working on just now. It's about how people identify landmarks, and you could win £50 (yey!). More likely, though, you'll get to look at pretty pictures of Edinburgh and help me (and the Greater Good/ Science/ the process of making computers understand us better so they can take over the world).

Anyway, any help most appreciated. I'll stop babbling now and give you the link:

http://bit.ly/1doRvVR


----------



## Dozmonic (Aug 26, 2013)

Internal server error 500 on there at the moment


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 26, 2013)

The link and the link to the second page have just worked for me.


----------



## Hex (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks 

I have told the clever technical man.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 26, 2013)

I managed to do it all. It did not make me more inclined to visit Edinburgh. Pretty boring. Sorry, Hex.


----------



## Hex (Aug 26, 2013)

I fear these experiment things can be -- it's so we get enough data to give us super powers (or power, or something). 

However, you don't have to do all the photos, you can do as many as you feel like and then stop, so you can stop when you get bored and don't need to carry on to the end.

Also -- hey! I thought you were my friend. Don't tell everyone it's boring or they won't go and look at it and I won't get another job when this one finishes at Christmas


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 26, 2013)

The fifty quid inducement relieved the boredom.


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 26, 2013)

It failed (server error) on the first real example. I probably don't have Javascript enabled.

(But as I hadn't applied to be put in the draw for the £50, I'm not too unhappy.)


----------



## Hex (Aug 26, 2013)

Not having javascript enabled will mean it doesn't work (as you know from the bit at the start!). Thanks for looking, though


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't know either way, and couldn't be bothered to check. The dry run example worked okay, including putting the landmarks in order, but I suppose the Java script is only used for the collection of the data for the experiment ( a guess based on where the failure occured, on Submit on the first real experimental example).


*EDIT*: I seem to have active scripting enabled in IE9.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 26, 2013)

K, I did them all. Not entirely sure my answers are helpful, mind. Didn't know what anything was, so described it. And, well, you know my powers of description...


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine consisted of: 
Spire
Large building
Plinth.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 26, 2013)

Mine was 'spire' 'man on horse' 'some sort of church'.


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 26, 2013)

Sorry, went on too long, so I did ten images. Also, I'm not sure I really understood what it wanted or what the point was. And I got a bit frustrated having to describe so many things as "copper dome" or "spire".


----------



## Dave (Aug 26, 2013)

Well, I did see Dr. Who's Tardis in one of them.


----------



## Ursa major (Aug 26, 2013)

Man on horse?

I can now see why I was thrown off: I wrote "equestrian statue". (And I thought Edinburgh was meant to be a bit posh, in parts.)


----------



## Mouse (Aug 26, 2013)

Dave said:


> Well, I did see Dr. Who's Tardis in one of them.



Ha! I actually tagged it as the Tardis.


----------



## Hex (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you 

What were you asked to do, person who didn't understand (HB?)? Did you get the one about helping someone find their way around? 

And 10 is great (24 even better -- thanks, Mouse)


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 26, 2013)

Hex said:


> What were you asked to do, person who didn't understand (HB?)? Did you get the one about helping someone find their way around?



As far as I noticed, it was just to tag the landmarks and rank them. But the same landmarks kept appearing in different pictures (though there were also new ones), and I'm sure pic#11 was exactly the same as an earlier one, so I quit there.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 26, 2013)

Hex said:


> Did you get the one about helping someone find their way around?



I didn't see that. But to be fair, I didn't read the instructions.  



> And 10 is great (24 even better -- thanks, Mouse)



You're welcome. Is it sad that I actually found it quite fun?!


----------



## Dave (Aug 26, 2013)

Mouse said:


> Ha! I actually tagged it as the Tardis.



I did too! 

So, imagine when Hex has to explain the strange answers to the boss - "Well, its that Chronicles crowd, you see. They just have a heightened imagination!"


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 26, 2013)

Poor Hex. I did 24. I had the liberator (HB's dome), a space horticultural plant, and one of the towers of Minas Tirith. Or, I would if I'd thought of it! Hex, can I do it again?


----------



## alchemist (Aug 26, 2013)

Well, this brings back memories of my holidays, two weeks ago!

No award for being able to spot the national gallery from a distance?


----------

